# Keystone Drops Popular Floor Plans



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

This subject was touched on in another thread, but I am still confused by Keystone's decision to drop 5 or so popular models
from their line up this year.

Some of the models being discontinued are the 18RS, 25RSS, 26RS, 26KBRS.... I always thought of many of these models
as being some of their most popular sizes?

What effect, if any, does this have on resale on these models? Are we going to see people snatching up the last of these models
from the dealers as their inventory becomes lower and they are no longer available?

Mark


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> This subject was touch on in another thread, but I am still confused by Keystone's decision to drop 5 or so popular models
> from their line up this year.
> 
> Some of the models being discontinued are the 18RS, 25RSS, 26RS, 26KBRS.... I always thought of many of these models
> ...


We'll just have to ask them what they were thinking at the factory rally.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's been discussed before. However, the fact they dropped those models probably indicates that they weren't the most popular. I agree that several were very nice (I wanted the 26KBRS, but DW wanted the dinette slide on the 28RSDS), but apparently, for whatever reason they did not sell well enough for Keystone to keep them. Also, just like cars, etc, they seem to change things up regularly to get us to upgrade...









As for resale value, I'm not sure how much it affects it... I mean it is pretty bad anyway, so what is a little bit more depreciation


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> As for resale value, .....


I 'spose that depends on finding a buyer who wants one of those models (of course, that's a key when reselling anything!) You certainly won't have to balance any buyer-cinsideration re: "But for only $xxxx more, I can have a new one". If someone wants a discontinued model, they'll have no choice but to buy used....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They axed mine too, the 29BHS.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not changing floorplans would make it more difficult to attrack new customers who have not found the floorplan they like. I would not even be surprised if some of the floorplans that are discontinued to get tweaked a few years down the road and reimerge.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm surprised they are dropping the 25RSS and some of the others. Change is good, and I like to see new and different floor plans. When you look at other brands (SOB's), they all use some of the same plans and it gets dull.

I guess, there's only so many ways to put things...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy Cow I didn't realize they had dropped these trailers. I have a friend who was going to buy a 26KBRS this spring I will have to let him know that he will no longer be able to buy it. I was thinking about up grading to the one with the rear windows when my Son went off to collage, it was a 25 or 26 foot trailer. So I guess I will be switching to a SOB in the future.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm surprised they are dropping the 25RSS and some of the others. Change is good, and I like to see new and different floor plans. When you look at other brands (SOB's), they all use some of the same plans and it gets dull.
> 
> I guess, there's only so many ways to put things...


I was also surprised by the decision to drop the 25RSS and 26 footers! If you look at the percentage of Outbacker members that own these trailers on the 
home page it would indicate they are among the most popular models. It also leaves the Outback line with a gap from the 23 footer all the way to the next size which is now a 28 footer. This is what is confusing to me. I understand the need to change the floor plans and drop unpopular models when they are
not selling, but this is leaving out all the middle length models? There must be more to the story behind the scenes at Keystone. As suggested it may be
that these models may be reintroduced at a later date in the future.

I think it will be interesting to see if this moves people to pick up some of these models this spring/summer before they are all gone.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I have a like new 03 26RS that I'd sacrifice for those who would like it. Only $20,000 and I'll deliver.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I thought 25rss was one of the more popular models.

Guess I might have been wrong.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My guess is they won't change much...but simply add/delete something and role the model numbers. From a marketing stand point, companies don't want to stay on a model number for a long time....people like change and people like to "upgrade".


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> Holy Cow I didn't realize they had dropped these trailers. I have a friend who was going to buy a 26KBRS this spring I will have to let him know that he will no longer be able to buy it. I was thinking about up grading to the one with the rear windows when my Son went off to collage, it was a 25 or 26 foot trailer. So I guess I will be switching to a SOB in the future.


Your friend may be able to get a great buy, rather than not being able to get one at all. Our 29bhs was a holdover and a aparently discontinued floor plan and we got a GREAT deal!! 
ember


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Well I have a like new 03 26RS that I'd sacrifice for those who would like it. Only $20,000 and I'll deliver.


I can "do ya one better" .







We have a 2007 26RLS in pristine condition for 17,900.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dazee said:


> Well I have a like new 03 26RS that I'd sacrifice for those who would like it. Only $20,000 and I'll deliver.


I can "do ya one better" .







We have a 2007 26RLS in pristine condition for 17,900.








[/quote]

Few more weeks and you guys will be be paying me to take it from you....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The biggest reason we bought our Outback was for the "bigger" bathroom!
I can't believe that Keystone has done away with the bigger walk through bathroom

MaeJae


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Well now I feel good that we bought our 26RS last year and didn't wait till this year. Strange to drop the middle size trailers? Maybe they want to help clear out any remaining 07's still on the lot, before reintroducing those sizes as 08 1/2's?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Well now I feel good that we bought our 26RS last year and didn't wait till this year. Strange to drop the middle size trailers? Maybe they want to help clear out any remaining 07's still on the lot, before reintroducing those sizes as 08 1/2's?


Nope, at least not according to Keystone customer service. I asked that very question about reducing inventory and was told it had nothing to do with slow
sales or inventory reduction, just that the models are eliminated from the line up. I guess that still does not mean that they won't be re-introduced at a later date?


----------

